# سمك طازج على سطح منزلك



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

معظمنا يعرف أسماك الزينة الملونة التي نحتفظ بها في أحواض زجاجية لتزيين منازلنا، ولكن يمكنك الآن تربية أسماك أكبر حجما على سطح منزلك وهو ما يعرف بزراعة السمك.
السمك البلطي من الأنواع المفضلة لدى المصريين	

وإذا كنت من عشاق أكل السمك البلطي والقراميط والجمبري؛ فسيمكنك مشروع زراعة السمك هذا من الحصول عليها بثمن زهيد جدا بل وتحقيق ربح من بيع الفائض، وكما استطعنا تحويل سطح المنزل إلى مزرعة صغيرة بزراعة الفجل والملوخية والجرجير والسبانخ ، يمكنك الآن تحويل سطح منزلك إلى مزرعة سمكية وكل ما ستحتاج إليه هو:

   1. شراء حاويات بلاستيكية بمساحة 2 متر × 1متر وسُمك 40 سم.
   2. ملء الحاويات بحوالي 400 لتر ماء.
   3. توصيل الحاوية بمضخة هواء كهربائية صغيرة لاستخدامها لضخ هواء داخل الماء؛ وذلك لإمداد الأسماك بالأكسجين، وفي حال انقطاع التيار الكهربي يمكنك تحريك الماء باليد أو إضافة كمية من الماء، علما بأن الأسماك تعيش على الأقل لمدة ساعتين بدون أكسجين، مع ملاحظة أنه يجب يتم تغيير الماء للتخلص من فضلات الأسماك ( الأمونيا ) مرة كل 3 أيام.

ويتم تربية ما بين 100 - 150 سمكة في كل 400 لتر ماء، وهذا ينتج ما بين 30 - 35 كجم من الأسماك خلال فترة من 4 إلى 6 أشهر .

أما بالنسبة لتغذية الأسماك فهي تتغذى على العليقة الصناعية التي تحتوي على جميع العناصر الغذائية اللازمة للأسماك، مع حساب كمية الغذاء المضافة يوميا بنسبة من الكتلة الحية (الوزن الكلي لأسماك الحوض)، ولاحظ أنه يعاد حساب كمية الغذاء كل 15 يوما.
شكل الأحواض التي يربى فيها السمك	

وعادة ما يكون العلف طافيا على سطح المياه، وتسهل ملاحظته بالعين المجردة، فإذا لم تجد شيئا منه على سطح المياه يمكنك إضافة المزيد، أما في حالة تواجده فلا داعي لإضافة المزيد حتى لا يتراكم العلف فينتج عنه تغير لون المياه بالحوض .

يجب ملاحظة أن أكبر وزن يمكن الحصول عليه من أحواض الزراعة فوق الأسطح يتراوح بين 150 - 200 جرام للسمكة الواحدة أي أسماك متوسطة الحجم،علماً بأن السمك البلطي المستخدم في التربية فوق الأسطح غالباً ما يكون ذكورا فقط وليس إناثا، ويتم ذلك بشراء زريعة من السمك البلطي النيلي بحجم 1 جرام وتربيتها لمدة شهرين حتى يصل لحجم 15-20 جراما، وفي هذه الحالة يسهل التمييز بين الذكور والإناث بمجرد النظر إليها فيتم الاحتفاظ بالذكور والاستغناء عن الإناث لأن معدلات نموها أبطأ بحوالي النصف بسبب امتناعها عن الطعام لمدة 15 يوم قبل التفريخ، و يتكرر ذلك من 3- 4 مرات خلال موسم التفريخ مما يؤخر من نموها. ولتحقيق أقصى استفادة من مشروع زراعة السمك يمكنك تطبيقه مع مشروع الزراعة الذي سبق أن شرحناه في زراعة الأسطح بحيث تستخدم الماء الناتج من أحواض السمك والممتلئ بمخلفات السمك ( الأمونيا ) في ري أحواض النباتات المزروعة فتستفيد النباتات المزروعة في بيئة "البرليت" أو "البيتموس" البديلة للتربة الطبيعية حيث غاز الأمونيا سيقوم بدور السماد الحيوي لتلك النباتات، وسيتم تنقية مياه أحواض الأسماك بشكل تلقائي، وبالتالي لن نكون بحاجة إلى تغيير المياه كما يحدث بمزارع الأسماك العادية، وفي الوقت ذاته سيحصل السمك على جزء من احتياجاته الغذائية والأكسجين عن طريق ما تفرزه جذور النباتات بالماء ثم يعاد الماء المتبقي من ري النباتات إلى أحواض السمك بحيث تتم الاستفادة من الماء ولا نضطر لتغييره.

وتكلفة النظام كله تبلغ 700جنيه، ويتضمن: 2 ترابيزة لزراعة النباتات + حوض المياه لزراعة السمك + مضخة لرفع المياه من حوض السمك إلى ترابيزة النباتات + مضخة للأكسجين يتم توصيلها بحوض السمك لتوفير الأكسجين .

وكل ما هو مطلوب فعله هو التوصيل بين النظامين -أحواض السمك وترابيزات النباتات- من خلال توصيل حاوية الأسماك بوحدة الزراعة ليتم رفع مياه الحاوية عبر مضخة صغيرة لتمر على النباتات؛ فتقوم البيئة الزراعية بحجز المواد العضوية، ويمتص النبات الأمونيا الناتجة من إفرازات الأسماك .
يتراوح حجم السمكة الواحدة ما بين 150- 200 جرام	

وضع خراطيم أسفل ترابيزات النباتات لتصريف الماء الزائد عن حاجة النباتات إلى أحواض السمك، وكذلك لتسهيل طريق عودة الماء مرة أخرى إلى حوض الأسماك نظيفا خاليا من المواد العضوية والأمونيا، وبهذه الطريقة لا يتم تغيير ماء أحواض السمك نهائيا، ولكن يتم إضافة ماء جديد بمعدل 10-20% من حجم الحوض شهريا لتعويض البخر واستهلاك النبات للماء.
كيفية التغلب على الأخطاء الشائعة:

وهناك بعض الأخطاء الشائعة لدى المستخدمين لمثل هذا النوع من الاستزراع خاصة لدى عديمي أو قليلي الخبرة ومن أشهرها:

    * انسداد الخراطيم الخاصة بعملية الري نتيجة تراكم فضلات السمك: ويتم التغلب على هذه المشكلة عن طريق غسيل الخراطيم بتيار ماء مندفع من الصنبور وذلك بواقع مرة كل أسبوع.
    * عدم ضبط معدلات التغذية خاصة في الأسابيع الأولى من دورة التغذية حيث تحتاج الأسماك لكميات بسيطة جداً من العليقة والتي تقدر بـ 10 جرامات يومياً يتم وضعها على ثلاث دفعات، وهو ما يؤدي إلى زيادة الفضلات وزيادة عكارة المياه، ويتم علاج هذه المشكلة بضبط معدلات التغذية ووقف التغذية لمدة 24-48 ساعة إذا حدث اخضرار في المياه بالحوض مع زيادة عدد ساعات تشغيل طلمبة رفع المياه، وفي العادة يتم تشغيل طلمبة المياه لمدة 8 ساعات يومياً ولكن في حالة الاخضرار يمكن تشغيلها لمدة 10-12 ساعة يوميا حتى يتم تنقية المياه ثم يتم إعادة التشغيل للمعدلات العادية.

    بيانات:
    - مشروع زراعة الأسماك على سطح المنزل.
    - الأدوات اللازمة للمشروع: (حاويات بلاستيكية بمساحة 2 متر × 1متر وسُمك 40 سم- مضخة هواء كهربائية صغيرة- زريعة أسماك بلطي نيلي بحجم 1 جرام للسمكة- مضخة لرفع المياه- خراطيم لصرف المياه الزائدة- عليقة صناعية).
    - تكلفة المشروع الكلية: 700 جنيه.
    - يتم تربية ما بين 100 - 150 سمكة في كل 400 لتر ماء = ما بين 30 - 35 كجم من الأسماك، خلال فترة 4 : 6 أشهر.
    - أكبر وزن يمكن الحصول عليه من السمكة الواحدة: ما بين 150- 200 جرام.
    - يتم إضافة ماء جديد بمعدل 10-20% من حجم الحوض شهريا.
    - يتم تشغيل طلمبة المياه لمدة 8 ساعات يوميا.
    - يتم التخلص من إناث السمك لبطء معدلات نموها.
    - يمكن الاستفادة من مشروع زراعة النباتات فوق سطح المنزل في هذا المشروع.
    - لمزيد من المعلومات: المعمل المركزي للمناخ الزراعي- قسم الزراعة بدون تربة- 6 شارع ميشيل باخوم- الدقي- القاهرة- مصر/ .

المصدر

http://www.fekrzad.com/library/7636.html​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق يا النهيسى

كل الشكر الك ولمجهودك

سلام المسيحة معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع حلو بجد
ميرسى يا النهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع شيق يا النهيسى
> 
> كل الشكر الك ولمجهودك
> 
> سلام المسيحة معك


*
مرور كله ذوق ومحبه

الرب يسوع يباركك

شكــــــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــرا

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو بجد
> ميرسى يا النهيسى​



مرور كله ذوق ومحبه

الرب يسوع يباركك

شكــــــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــرا

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا

​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

موضووع حلوووو
يعطيك العافية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*و هيك نضمن وجبة سمك 7  مرات بالأسبوع 
ههههههههههه

موضوع ممعته 

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## JOJE (25 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميييييييييييييل
 وكمان حنوفر حجات كتير
 مرسيه نهيسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك خير


----------



## روما98 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك لتعبك فى هذا الموضوع
بجد موضوع جميل

القديس ابانوب يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك

بس يا ترى بعد ما هربى السمك هكلة ولا اودية فين
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> موضووع حلوووو
> يعطيك العافية
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا أختى الغاليه

مرور راااائع جد​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *و هيك نضمن وجبة سمك 7  مرات بالأسبوع
> ههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع ممعته
> ...


الرب يباركك مرور كريم جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

joje قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييل
> وكمان حنوفر حجات كتير
> مرسيه نهيسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك خير


نشكر مرورك العزيز جدا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

روما98 قال:


> شكرا ليك لتعبك فى هذا الموضوع
> بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> القديس ابانوب يكون معاك ويبارك خدمتك
> ...


شكرا اخى الغالى

مرور رااااائع جدا​


----------

